# Need a carb for this machine



## Az350x (Dec 19, 2015)

But can't find a model number placard, or even what brand the motor is. This isn't the machine, but it's identical in every way.

Can anyone help?

Thanks!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Look for lookalikes here, and we'll go from there.

Small Engine, Lawn Mower, Snowthrower Troubleshooting, Repairs and Safety


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Az350x

Does it have electric start and if so have you removed the two screws holding the start button to the top of the engine and looked under it ??


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like a Craftsman 536.882600. 7 HP Tecumseh motor, same whether it's got an electric starter or not. Just match up the linkage between the one you have and whatever you get. I've bought Oregon carbs off EBay before for this type motor (Get the one with the adjustable main jet) and they've worked perfectly. In fact that photo looks like one I bought as a parts machine.


----------



## Az350x (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks all for the feedback. No electric start, but sticker near recoil says it's set up for electric start (which my neighbor does want to add- that'll be the next thing I'm pursuing on this machine). I'm almost positive that model info sticker isn't anywhere to be found on his machine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Having electric start or not doesn't change anything it's just that sometimes the numbers are stamped into the flywheel housing and they end up being underneath the plastic push button of the starter.

You might have had a sticker on an old engine 60s-70's or it's stamped on something a bit newer. If it's under that switch it's real easy to not find it unless someone points it out to you or you've done a lot of research. :blush::blush:

That's the problem. It's never been in just one place.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

The model number on the motor should be stamped on the top of the flywheel cover if the motor is the same era as the blower chassis. Virtually all 7-10 HP Tecumseh starters interchange as long as they're 4 bolt and the cord between the starter and the button are long enough. I've found a couple were shorter and made a mount that bolted onto the mount for the gas tank to have a place for the starter button. 

Some have slotted holes on the top pair of holes and require shoulder bolts while others have conventional holes. Both work as long as you have the right bolts for them.


----------



## Az350x (Dec 19, 2015)

*Carb pics*

I've been meaning to post these for several days.😁
Here are a couple pics of the carb.

Or maybe just one...


----------



## Bolens 1000 (Dec 23, 2015)

Its a Tecumseh engine
To make things easier pull that carb and spray carb cleaner near the base by the butterfly or right where it bolts to the intake the carb numbers you need will be right on there and I can help you select the correct one. I think I know the one you need but would like some numbers to confirm.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

In the photo just to the left of the carbs throat is a nipple that's used for the primer bulb. Does your engine have a primer and was it connected to that nipple ??
For that matter is that a nipple ?? Hard to tell in the photo.

I don't see that it was asked. Why do you want to replace the carb ??

The part hanging off the front of the carb looks like an old style primer. If it is there is supposed to be a spring loaded plate that closes off the front of the carb so you can pull the engine over, ignition off and let it suck in some fuel before turning the ignition on and trying to start.

Is the hard starting why you want to replace the carb ??


----------



## Bolens 1000 (Dec 23, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> In the photo just to the left of the carbs throat is a nipple that's used for the primer bulb. Does your engine have a primer and was it connected to that nipple ??
> 
> I don't see that is was asked. Why do you want to replace the carb ??


I noticed that too, likely a simple cleaning and installing a new primer line will fix your issue, these carbs rarely need replacing


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Bolens 1000


----------



## Az350x (Dec 19, 2015)

Okay- so some interesting questions have been posed in the last couple of replies. The machine sat for several years. I got it to start last week using starting fluid, but it won't stay running after putting fresh fuel in it. I did pull the fuel line and let the discolored fuel run out of the line, but that's likely what's still in the carb.

About the primer fitting- I saw a tube hanging down, and the owner told me it was a "drain line." I wondered about a primer line (IIRC I pumped a rubber primer bulb and never "heard" fuel in it). I never thought to look for a connection for a primer line on the carb. Should there be a "drain" line, or is that tube most likely the primer tube? Does the act of pumping the primer bulb just push air into the carb, and the fuel is introduced to the primer equation INSIDE the carb, or should fuel come out of that tube when one presses the prime bulb?

Thanks!
And Merry CHRISTmas to all of you!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You push the rubber bulb and it pushes air through a slim vacuum tube to the carb and puts pressure inside it to force fuel up into the carbs throat. If you push the primer to much you'll get fuel dripping out the carbs opening at the choke plate.

Drain line . . . new to me. It's likely the primer line. Push the primer and see if you get a little air out of that "drain line". Sometimes you can just trim a little off the end and stick it back on. If not, you'll need to get a couple feet of tubing and pull the starter housing off (3 or 4 bolts) and replace the line.
It's very common for the line to rot away at the carb over the years and can drop off entirely. It's vacuum line and it's susceptible to deterioration from fuel over the years.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah - your not out much just pulling the carb and giving her a good cleaning. Run a cleaning wire through every orifice after a good soaking. I think it's worth a shot. Look for a casting number on the carb and you can probably figure out what matches up. Good luck!


----------



## Bolens 1000 (Dec 23, 2015)

That line hanging down goes from your primer bulb to the carb , no such thing as a drain line on these engines. 
very likely a carb kit and good cleaning with compressed air will get you back up and running, also would replace all fuel line


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

And while you at it, you could also add a fuel cutoff, to prevent this in the future. 

And it sounds like this carb could use a thorough cleaning. If you do OPE repairs, you may want to consider an ultrasonic jewelry cleaner to clean the carbs out.


----------



## cliff (Dec 26, 2015)

*New to forum*

Hello I have a craftsman 536.918800 it ran (not well) when i got it but now, 2 years later, it wont start. It hasn't snowed hardly at all here in last couple years but now I need it. my problem is that it may need a new carb,? I gave the carb a quick cleaning, but now if i press the primmer a couple times it leakes gas out the side of the carb until it drains the tank. Any help would be great. Also since I am new here please let me know if i posted in the wrong area, ( most likely).
Thanks


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Close enough, next time start a new thread in this area for issues with your machine... 

Problem is you're gonna need more than a 'quick cleaning', what has happened is that your float needle valve is gunked into the open position and not closing when the bowl fills. Thus allowing the tank to drain through that little hole, and maybe into the cylinder too. You need to pull the carb off, disassemble, and do a proper refurb. At least a thorough 'by hand' cleaning, checking to see that all orifices are clear and clean and that the float needle moves freely.

You might want to pull the plug and see if there's gas in there, pull it over a few times. Also check the oil, it may be too full because of gas getting in there as well.

And welcome to SBF. ccasion14:


----------



## cliff (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks, will try my best to do a deep cleaning. Any ideas on how or where to find a replacement carb?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Mods, cleanup aisle last 3 posts// New thread has been started by cliff.


----------

